
Amazon TV ad gives sneak peek at ‘Paperwhite’ Kindle and new Kindle Fire - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/amazon-tv-ad-shows-paperwhite-kindle-kindle-fire/
======
snogglethorpe
It would be very cool if the "paper white" display actually lives up to its
name. The lowish contrast on even the latest models is disappointing.

Then if they would add proper foreign language support (full CJK fonts, real
vertical text layout, ruby support), maybe I could finally get a kindle!

Oh, and epub. An e-reader without good epub support is silly.

Who am I kidding... :(

~~~
lnanek2
Haha, yeah. I bought a Chinese textbook on Kindle and the Chinese characters
were scanned. Worse, the scans were pasted into the wrong parts in some spots,
mixing up phrases and translations, and they didn't zoom with the font size.
Their Asian language support is atrocious, I guess.

------
aw3c2
Direct link to the ad: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EQ0e7dYuaI>

------
jacques_chester
Soooo it looks like the DX is still the red-headed stepchild.

OK, I get it, I'm a niche customer. But I would happily pay exorbitant markups
if they kept updating the DX screen and software.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
The DX is so much better than the normal Kindle, why can't Amazon just wait
and let the market develop? Given a few years, I think it would do just fine.

Right now I'm not upgrading until I see a DX formfactor, no matter what the
new features are. I like my printed page the size of, well, printed pages.

~~~
whatusername
Convince me.

I like reading on the size of a paperback. Why do I want some giant printed
pages.

~~~
sixbrx
For me, code listings are too small on the small Kindles, even when the books
are bought from Amazon. Also it's a bit distracting to me to turn the page as
often as is required on the small Kindles, which fit much less words per page
than a paperback.

~~~
adestefan
I've given up on reading any technical books on any device. Even on an iPad
it's a pain to try to read books that are formated with items that are not
inline with the text.

------
brador
Does anyone know why books are the size and shape that they are? Is it
optimization over time for users or because it fits better in a truck pallet?
Or something else? Suit pockets maybe?

~~~
barrym
There's an explanation in Mark Forsyth's excellent The Etymologicon claiming
it's based on the size of sheepskin.

[http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=KUZxTvay3PMC&lpg=PP1&...](http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=KUZxTvay3PMC&lpg=PP1&pg=PT50#v=onepage&q=papyrus&f=false)
(I can't seem to get a direct link to the page, but just click page).

------
iamdave
I was bartending during the Giants/Cowboys game, saw this ad and for a minute
wasn't sure if I had seen a new KF or not. But if so, it looked crazy thin.
Christmas 2012 looks to have a salvo of great devices going around this year

------
bluthru
Wow, look at that refresh rate! Hopefully it's not a case of "Screen images
simulated."

~~~
misnome
The latest four-way-controller ones are pretty good for refresh rate, I turned
down the earlier kindles but am totally happy with this one. A couple of extra
years development would seem to match up well with expectations of a faster
refresh.

I just hope that they have a non-touch version (though I'm not willing to bet
on it).

